# 2 steps backwards, 0 steps forward



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

Still can't get the last bolt holding the axle to the tranny. Got an air compressor with an impact wrench and ratchet wrench. Put the two bolts in on either side of the problem bolt and still couldn't get the last one loose.

Wife is not happy as lack of progress means a long cold winter without being able to park in the garage.


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

cut the little bugger. just cut the axle, and replace it later. sounds like its easier. thats my 2cents.


----------



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

alexcrouse;bt993 said:


> cut the little bugger. just cut the axle, and replace it later. sounds like its easier. thats my 2cents.


I wonder how easy is it to find replacement parts for a 1985 VW Cabriolet?


----------



## alexcrouse (Mar 16, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VOLK...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

ok, break the CV joint. those are cheap!


----------



## _GonZo_ (Mar 23, 2009)

> Wife is not happy as lack of progress means a long cold winter without being able to park in the garage.


I think your big problem is here, not with that bolt.


----------



## duct-tape (Nov 13, 2009)

have you gotten this fixed yet? you're talking about the small bolts that go through the CV at the transmission right? not the big one at the end of the axle at the steering knuckle. 
the easiest way to remove it is drill the head off, I've got 30 or so axle bolts to spare if you need some.
If you're talking about the big axle bolt, the best is to soak it daily for 3 or 4 days with PB blaster, and then use an impact gun.


----------



## rmacey (Apr 3, 2009)

duct-tape;bt998 said:


> have you gotten this fixed yet? you're talking about the small bolts that go through the CV at the transmission right? not the big one at the end of the axle at the steering knuckle.
> the easiest way to remove it is drill the head off, I've got 30 or so axle bolts to spare if you need some.
> If you're talking about the big axle bolt, the best is to soak it daily for 3 or 4 days with PB blaster, and then use an impact gun.


I'm talking about the small (8mm) bolts that go through the CV at the transmission. I may need replacements. I'm new at this. You mention drilling the head off. Do you mean cut the head off and then drill the remainder out?


----------



## duct-tape (Nov 13, 2009)

no, use a drill bit that is the same size as the head, drill the head off leaving the stud (rest of the bolt) in the trans.
you can get bolt remover like this
http://local.content.compendiumblog.com/uploads/user/e7b7d7cc-2d0a-4788-a1b6-3d598b6693cd/d04f36ff-fba0-49ae-bcbc-bf3caa5f34de/100_2850%20Bolt%20Out.JPG
the thing is, you can't get the bolt remover on the head because of the CV, so cut it off and take the axle off then remove the stud.

if you cant get it out, then cut it off flush and just make sure the other 7 bolts are good and solid when you put the axle back in. I've raced with an axle that only had 3 of them, it'll be fine.

I've got lots of extras if you need any, just let me know.


----------

